# What do you think ??



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

I have few friends from Vietnam who organizing a betta plakat competition next month, i am on it. I have few betta on my mind but there is one i really like it. I think that platinum red copper dragon will make a good candidate for the competition. 
I would like to know your opinions and tell me what you think, thanks.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

his coloration is kinda muted for a red dragon, and his topline is a bit wobbly but his finnage is GORGEOUS. if you paired him with a more vivid girl i could see some wonderful babies.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

He is handsome boy


----------

